# Cement silver



## NaNO3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Just a picture using copper to cement silver.


----------



## usaman65 (Aug 5, 2008)

nice


----------



## Noxx (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice picture quality.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 5, 2008)

Really cool pic.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, I especially like the UPC still left on the pipe.


----------



## jaun (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like a peace of Titanic, lol :lol:


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like a sterling silver.Cool.


----------

